# Effective USA RV security system?



## 96475 (Oct 9, 2005)

Man killed in RV at Utah Wal-Mart
A man was killed last week after he forced his way into a motorhome parked overnight at a Cedar Cedar City, Utah, Wal-Mart. Steven Stubbs, 26, may have been intoxicated, police say, when he forced his way into the RV at about 10 p.m. The RV was occupied by a family of four from Florida. "The tourists inside were in fear for their life," Sgt. Jerry Womack told the Deseret Morning News. "There was a scuffle inside the motor home and the man shot (the intruder) in the head with a shotgun." The family had been traveling through the area and stopped for the night. The Cedar City Police Department said it was investigating if the use of deadly force is justified. The Iron County Attorney is expected to make a final determination. 

Chris


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Chris.. 
Scary stuff, but the yanks have a different philosophy to us, if that happened here we would go to jail.. no ifs ands or buts.. 
Was it justified ? IMO yes, he got what he deserved but I feel sorry for the family.. what an ordeal.. 
Recently I was reading a USRV forum and the topic of discussion was about the best weapon for self defence .. one guy argued that his 357magnum was the ultimate deterent, another guy swore blind by his pump action shotgun.. the argument was, not what would kill quicker but what would do the least damage to the RV if you missed .. 8O nuff said 
Another guy kept three x 38 specials.. one by the driving seat, another in the toilet and the third by his bedside.. paranoid or what ! 

Just a sec, I'm off to buy another two baseball bats .. 8)


----------

